# Big Cubes Summer 2009



## PCwizCube (Jun 23, 2009)

Sunday, July 26
1790 Maplewood Lane, Allentown, PA 18103 (Dan Cohen's Backyard)

WCA Website:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BigCubesSummer2009

Competition Website:
http://cube.danrcohen.com/bigcube09/

Who will be going?

I was kind of disappointed because there are no 3x3 and 2x2 events, but after all, it is a big cubes competition. I might go if I can actually get good at big cubes. The only big cube I'm actually decent at is 4x4, around 1:25-1:30.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 23, 2009)

Way for Dan to make me consider coming out of "retirement".


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 23, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> Way for Dan to make me consider coming out of "retirement".



i live like 20 mins way!!!! this is like a dream come true!!!

Edit: I can finally participate in an megaminx event!!!! holy crap i'm so happy rite now lol...not gonna do 6x6 or 7x7 though cuz people'll fall asleep...and as for the combined final cutoff, does that mean that if we solve over that we don't get a full average? or that we just DNF?


----------



## Kian (Jun 23, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Way for Dan to make me consider coming out of "retirement".
> ...



Like Safe Haven, I assume there will be a DNF cutoff and a cutoff for an average. Those he listed, though, are likely the average cutoffs.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 23, 2009)

This competition sounds like it'll be incredible. Big Cubes Only? Occasionally competitions that are more customized sound good, like how Safe Haven was a charity competition, only the changes here are in the events.

We need a designated filmer, so you don't drink and film.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 23, 2009)

Kian said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > ExoCorsair said:
> ...



So we'll get 2 solves if we don't make the average cutoff? or only 1?


----------



## jcuber (Jun 23, 2009)

Apparently Dan liked my bigcubes comp idea... 

Crap! I can't come .

I hope this is a success, as I would love perhaps a bigcubes fall '09 when I could go (and have somewhat decent times, hopefully).

Good luck!


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 23, 2009)

hmm.. Maybe I can go to this!  sucks there won't be a 3x3 event but I'm up for the big ones if I can finish within the cut


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 23, 2009)

I very likely might be able to go. Checking out my work situation what with getting time off and all that.

Chris


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dude, I would love to go to this so much. Damn my monetary concerns


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 23, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Apparently Dan liked my bigcubes comp idea...



Uhh no. The idea of a bigcubes only comp has been thrown around for months and months. Dan just finally stopped being lazy and organized it.


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2009)

You guys don't get the point of this do you? The point is that 3x3 sucks and it brings in all the noobs. All the good cubers want the chance to have a competition without the annoyance of all the idiots, and to have a jolly good time while they're at it. Also, jcuber, I can assure you this idea was not yours at all. I recall discussing such a possibility almost a year ago.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 23, 2009)

Ouch, need some ice for that burn.
I felt that over here.
It must be winter 'cus that was a cold snap!
That musta hurt so bad yo daddy felt it.


----------



## blade740 (Jun 23, 2009)

Paul Wagner is an idiot too. You're not supposed to put ice on burns


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 23, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Paul Wagner is an idiot too. You're not supposed to put ice on burns



Yes, but at least he's not blade740.

That would just be wrong.


----------



## Kian (Jun 23, 2009)

Dene said:


> You guys don't get the point of this do you? *The point is that 3x3 sucks and it brings in all the noobs.* All the good cubers want the chance to have a competition without the annoyance of all the idiots, and to have a jolly good time while they're at it. Also, jcuber, I can assure you this idea was not yours at all. I recall discussing such a possibility almost a year ago.



While Dene and Dan probably share both qualifications of the bold part, I think the latter is more enticing. The great thing about this competition is the likelihood of a much deeper field without a lot of people taking 2 minutes for a 3x3 solve. I like 3x3 a lot, but there's no reason it has to be in every single competition if there are other events people would prefer doing for a change of pace.

I have nothing against anyone going to normal competitions, I think it's great that cubing is becoming so much more popular, but this is a great idea so that a tournament can get in events like 6 and 7 (which are generally ignored). Not having 3x3 (or any 3x3 event, for that matter) or 2x2 will save a LOT of time and will allow us to do the other events that are so often left behind.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm glad that I can finally participate in megaminx. Why have there been so few competitions with megaminx as an event?


----------



## Kian (Jun 23, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> I'm glad that I can finally participate in megaminx. Why have there been so few competitions with megaminx as an event?



It takes too much time.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 23, 2009)

Kian said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad that I can finally participate in megaminx. Why have there been so few competitions with megaminx as an event?
> ...



Oh. But wouldn't it take up as much time as a 5x5 round?


----------



## Kian (Jun 23, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



Well I would say it probably would take more, because _almost_ everyone is faster at 5x5 then they are at Megaminx. In addition, it's not in the same sort of "main" category 2,3,4,5,BLD,OH, etc. are in, it's more in the optional pyraminx, square-1, clock sorta world. Not as many people have the puzzles and even less practice speedsolving it.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 23, 2009)

Ah i see. I looked at the event category on the WCA site and there have only been 398 people to ever compete with the minx lol. That would explain a lot.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes!!!

Would be nice if there is also FMC and OH, but that would not make it a "big cubes" competition. 
Could someone lend me a 5x5 at the competition?
Also, beware of pyraminx. That is the only event I will prepare for.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 23, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> Would be nice if there is also FMC and OH, but that would not make it a "big cubes" competition.
> Could someone lend me a 5x5 at the competition?
> Also, beware of pyraminx. That is the only event I will prepare for.



I have an eastsheen that I could lend you... i'll bring a screwdriver so you can adjust the tension if you would like to use it.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 23, 2009)

I think this is the first competition without a 3x3x3


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm going! I just talked with my boss and got the time off from work! WOOT!

Chris


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 23, 2009)

Cubes > Work.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 23, 2009)

but work gives you cubes.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 23, 2009)

So does allowance. 
EDIT: Which is achieved by work, but w/o a definite schedule and many associates that you may or may not talk to and gossip about.


----------



## blah (Jun 23, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what's it gonna say on the WCA homepage and speedcubing.com about who "wins" Big Cubes Summer 2009?

Oh, and, Chris' events rule!


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 23, 2009)

blah said:


> What's it gonna say on the WCA homepage and speedcubing.com about who "wins" Big Cubes Summer 2009? Whoever wins 4x4x4?



Never thought about that lol.


----------



## Siraj A. (Jun 23, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Wagner is an idiot too. You're not supposed to put ice on burns
> ...



You're as much of an idiot as Paul is.

Anyway....I think my brother and I are going.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 23, 2009)

Siraj A. said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > blade740 said:
> ...



And sarcasm is non-existing. 

The 4x4x4 top 3 will probably be on the WCA page.


----------



## blade740 (Jun 23, 2009)

I would say 5x5. I see 5x5 as the "3x3" of bigcubes.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 23, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > What's it gonna say on the WCA homepage and speedcubing.com about who "wins" Big Cubes Summer 2009? Whoever wins 4x4x4?
> ...



Has to be Pyraminx. 
*ignores that pyraminx is neither cube or big.*


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 23, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



*notes that pyraminx is the most important event* jk jk i love megaminx the most... btw as for your 5x5 dilemma...you could probably even ask dan to borrow a 5x5 for the competition.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 23, 2009)

blah said:


> Out of curiosity, what's it gonna say on the WCA homepage and speedcubing.com about who "wins" Big Cubes Summer 2009?



Nobody can win, just like the game. Only instead of thinking about the game, thinking about the 3x3x3 causes you to lose.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 23, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Way for Dan to make me consider coming out of "retirement".
> ...



I live like five minutes away, hm. Should I go??


----------



## CubeLord (Jun 23, 2009)

I might go because 1/3 of the events I do is in the comp


----------



## Siraj A. (Jun 23, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > ExoCorsair said:
> ...



You better.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 23, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > ExoCorsair said:
> ...



that'd be a good idea.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 23, 2009)

CubeLord said:


> I might go because 1/3 of the events I do is in the comp



1/3? you're only doing 4x4.


----------



## Dene (Jun 24, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> I think this is the first competition without a 3x3x3



I think you are probably right.
(Yes that was dripping with sarcasm).


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 24, 2009)

blah said:


> Out of curiosity, what's it gonna say on the WCA homepage and speedcubing.com about who "wins" Big Cubes Summer 2009?


Perhaps take the sum of the ranks of cubes 4-7 for each person, and whoever has the lowest sum wins. (Just a suggestion)


----------



## jcuber (Jun 24, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently Dan liked my bigcubes comp idea...
> ...





Dene said:


> You guys don't get the point of this do you? The point is that 3x3 sucks and it brings in all the noobs. All the good cubers want the chance to have a competition without the annoyance of all the idiots, and to have a jolly good time while they're at it. Also, jcuber, I can assure you this idea was not yours at all. I recall discussing such a possibility almost a year ago.



If I remember correctly, I thought of the idea (Unless it was before my time and I just thought of it on my own, which is possible. The new search function sucks.) and was shot down because of the "3x3 is what started this whole hobby" idea.


Paul Wagner said:


> Ouch, need some ice for that burn.
> I felt that over here.
> It must be winter 'cus that was a cold snap!
> That musta hurt so bad yo daddy felt it.



Paul, you are getting more and more annoying. Can't we all be friends?


EDIT: Any thought to the other part of my original post? (another comp like this perhaps in the fall or something) Is this just a one-time deal? If so, I may consider organizing something like this...with someone else's help of course.


----------



## Bob (Jun 24, 2009)

jcuber said:


> EDIT: Any thought to the other part of my original post? (another comp like this perhaps in the fall or something) Is this just a one-time deal? If so, I may consider organizing something like this...with someone else's help of course.



I have to be honest here:

No you won't. You're not qualified to host a Rubik's Cube competition. And I'm not doing all the work.

If you've only competed twice, and didn't contribute to those two competitions, you are in no position to organize a competition.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 24, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Clearly you remember incorrectly


----------



## Bob (Jun 24, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> I'm glad that I can finally participate in megaminx. Why have there been so few competitions with megaminx as an event?



Because megaminx sucks. I don't want to scramble it and I don't want to watch anyone solve it.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 24, 2009)

I searched but nothing came up...


----------



## jcuber (Jun 24, 2009)

Bob said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Any thought to the other part of my original post? (another comp like this perhaps in the fall or something) Is this just a one-time deal? If so, I may consider organizing something like this...with someone else's help of course.
> ...



I didn't mean you Bob, I meant anyone willing to help. How would one go about helping out with the organization of other competitions?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 24, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I didn't mean you Bob, I meant anyone willing to help. How would one go about helping out with the organization of other competitions?


Very good question! And the answer (to everyone, not just to you) is simply volunteer to help the organizer of another competition you attend. Offer to help early, weeks before the competition starts, so the organizer will know you're available. The organizer will likely use you in small ways first, and increase your responsibilities as you demonstrate your usefulness by quietly and competently executing those you've been given. This is how everyone should get started.

Note that the key words here are "quietly" and "competently". Don't pressure the organizer to help, simply make known that you're available to help and do what is requested of you. If you do those things, you will be appreciated, and you will be given more to do at the next competition. A few good competitions like this and your responsibilities will probably be increased such that you will be totally qualified to run your own. But it takes time, patience, and competence.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 24, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I searched but nothing came up...



I'm just curious, do you happen to have an approximate date that you came up with this idea?


----------



## jcuber (Jun 24, 2009)

Unfortunately, no. I think it was after I got my v-cubes (novemberish), but my memory of everything in my life is a total epic *falling debris hits my head and gives me memory loss*. It is basically the only reason I don't do BLD.

EDIT: Proof of the above fact (I have no memory). I looked through all the threads I started, and I think what I am remembering is thinking of the idea, searching, and posting there.

*self-facepalm*

Could like 5 of you call me a moron please? It will make me feel better.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 24, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Could like 5 of you call me a moron please? It will make me feel better.



You moron.

That's one.


----------



## Kian (Jun 24, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity, what's it gonna say on the WCA homepage and speedcubing.com about who "wins" Big Cubes Summer 2009?
> ...



I think that's a very reasonable way of doing it. It seems we either have to pick one event or put a sum.

Or we could just announce that Dan Cohen won Big Cubes Summer 2009, because that's going to happen no matter what .


----------



## jcuber (Jun 24, 2009)

Why didn't you call me a moron, Kian? I'm mad at you.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 24, 2009)

Kian said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



There's still 2nd place to announce .


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 24, 2009)

I think they will not have an overall winner announced, but simply say that the results are posted for the Big Cubes Summer 2009. But then again I could be wrong.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 24, 2009)

Kian said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Nah see the problem with the sum is this. Dan Cohen is doing all four of those events, while Sreeram Venkatarao is only doing one. Say in theory that Dan gets first in all of them, but Sreeram somehow manages to pull a third place. Who do you really think deserves the title of winner there?

Edit: Chris is not doing any of those events, giving him a sum of 0. We have a preemptive winner!


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 24, 2009)

Not to be the gloomy gus, but do we have a contingency plan for bad weather?

@ Ethan - haha, hey if that's the way we're counting results I don't think I will mind in the least ;-)


----------



## Kian (Jun 24, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Not to be the gloomy gus, but do we have a contingency plan for bad weather?
> 
> @ Ethan - haha, hey if that's the way we're counting results I don't think I will mind in the least ;-)



I asked Dan about that at Safe Haven and he said he has a tent that we can solve under in case of rain. He mentioned something else as well, but it eludes me right now.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 24, 2009)

I hope your backyard is big enough Dan 
*checks out google maps*

I wonder how many more backyard competitions are to come...


----------



## Kian (Jun 24, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> I hope your backyard is big enough Dan
> *checks out google maps*
> 
> I wonder how many more backyard competitions are to come...



Wow, that really puts Google Earth's creepiness in context.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 24, 2009)

Kian said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope your backyard is big enough Dan
> ...




Too bad it isn't live satelite feeds or we could use big signs and do live results for all competitions.  Still kinda creepy, though.


----------



## Dene (Jun 24, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Could like 5 of you call me a moron please? It will make me feel better.



You stupid idiot.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 24, 2009)

I honestly think Dan will win all the events 4 to 7 so his name will be there on the WCA page and the evenet will most probably be 5x5x5 because Dan is too good at that


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 24, 2009)

Bob said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad that I can finally participate in megaminx. Why have there been so few competitions with megaminx as an event?
> ...



Honestly I don't even know how to use the notation to scramble it.  time to start learning lol.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 24, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



Well it is damn easy just learned it yesterday


----------



## Kian (Jun 24, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Bob said:
> ...



It's not hard. And I'm not competing in Minx b/c it blows so I can scramble.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 24, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Bob said:
> ...



While we're at this, can someone show me where I can learn megaminx notation and the notation to scramble a clock like it's shown on cubemania?


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 24, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > JBCM627 said:
> ...



If google had bothered to drive one of their camera trucks by Dan's house, we could even see it using streetview. Hooray stalking


----------



## Anthony (Jun 24, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



Woah. I have never really used google maps much so I never knew there was a streetview. I looked up my house, and what do you know, streetview. 

It's funny that you can't see the car, but you can see it's shadow.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 24, 2009)

This is the Bing "bird's eye" view of my house.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 24, 2009)

Siraj A. said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > blade740 said:
> ...


Thanks Siraj


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 24, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I think they will not have an overall winner announced, but simply say that the results are posted for the Big Cubes Summer 2009. But then again I could be wrong.



That is how it should be for every competition. If one person wins 3x3 but somebody else wins 7 other events its not really fair to say the first person "won the competition."



puzzlemaster said:


> While we're at this, can someone show me where I can learn megaminx notation and the notation to scramble a clock like it's shown on cubemania?



You could try the WCA regulations, the rules section of the weekly competition, or google.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 26, 2009)

Wait, wait, there's no regular magic?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jun 26, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > I think they will not have an overall winner announced, but simply say that the results are posted for the Big Cubes Summer 2009. But then again I could be wrong.
> ...



Oh right. Thanks.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 7, 2009)

Man. I'd like to go but it's a sort of far drive for only Square-1 and 4x4. (I have and can do 5 and 7 but I'm super slow).


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 7, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Man. I'd like to go but it's a sort of far drive for only Square-1 and 4x4. (I have and can do 5 and 7 but I'm super slow).



Haha that would be why I didn't sign up for 6x6 and 7x7 .


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 10, 2009)

Slight bump, but is anyone who is attending, willing to sell a type C in good condition, or perhaps a mini DS cube?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 24, 2009)

Revive! 2 more days!
Cubes=Life,
I have several type C's, but
1. not sure if I can find all of them.
2. I will keep my favorite 2 for myself
3. A few I don't like and I'm not sure if you want the either.
4. I have an unassembled one that's missing a piece, but I can just give you a piece from one of my other type C's.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jul 24, 2009)

I pre-registered the other day, but I now I know that I'm not going to make it to this competition. So Dan can ignore (or remove) my pre-registration info.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 24, 2009)

Bleh I'm not going, 4x4 is the last event and I have to be somewhere else then. 5x5 I'm not even close to the qualification times, I don't have a 6x6 and 7x7, best time is 13 minutes... enough said.

I hope everyone there has a great time though. Hope to see some new records!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 24, 2009)

@fanwuq - I'm willing to buy things from the stuff you don't like and I might like. Can you name a price at this time?

I've been practicing non stop and I hope I'll make 4x4 and 5x5. my megaminx and 6x6 times are bleh. and as of right now pyraminx is very very inconsistent 8-22 .


----------



## Anthony (Jul 24, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Hope to see some new records!



Woah, I just realized something scary. Most cubers get faster times at home than at actual competitions.

Well, even though it is an official competition, Dan Cohen will be at home.  

Good Luck Dan!


----------



## Edmund (Jul 24, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Hope to see some new records!
> ...



Good eye Anthony. This should definitely help Dan. lol


----------



## Kian (Jul 24, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Hope to see some new records!
> ...



Haha, interesting thoughts. 

I would almost guarantee we see at least one WR broken on Sunday.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 24, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> ...



I think it's counteracted by the fact he's organizing it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 25, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



But I hired a lacky, so I really won't too much more busy as I normally am at competitions. I'll now just have the power to make very authoritative decisions. Also... I usually do pretty good in competition (1:16 avg is also my PB avg at home, so...)


----------



## ErikJ (Jul 25, 2009)

I just talked to rowe and he said that he isn't going.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 25, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> I just talked to rowe and he said that he isn't going.



Oh...oh well.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 25, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> ErikJ said:
> 
> 
> > I just talked to rowe and he said that he isn't going.
> ...



one less person to compete against


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 25, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> But I hired a lacky, so I really won't too much more busy as I normally am at competitions.



Hm, I wonder who that could be.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > But I hired a lacky, so I really won't too much more busy as I normally am at competitions.
> ...


So after me mistaking you two for brothers (untill Chicago 2007) you are now telling me you are actually master and butler?


----------

